# while not driving..



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

would any one no if its possible to get my car insured while not driving for a year?
im not banned its thru surrendering my license for 12 months for medical reasons 
car is off the road and will be off the road until march 2011.
when i say insured for the year, i no i could still get it insured but was wondering if it would be cheaper if i say it will not be used at all


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nowadays you can only normally only get "Laid Up" insurance for classic/collector's cars.

The other difficultly you have is that for a normal insurance to be in place, you will need to have an appropriate driving licence in force.

Have a word with Dan on here from Adrian Flux and see if they can cater for anything under one of their schemes.

If you do have insurance, you may well also still need to have MOT & Road Tax in force so that the MID is in order.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

cheers shiny, quick first, whats MID?
never thought about the insurance with no license! its gone to the dvla now, my currunt insurance runs til the 1st of june and got one more payment so im leaving that alone to get extra years no claims.
''laid up'' insurance might be worth looking up, il also pm dan to 
cheers again


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

MID is the the Motor Insurance Database.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Nowadays you can only normally only get "Laid Up" insurance for classic/collector's cars.
> 
> The other difficultly you have is that for a normal insurance to be in place, you will need to have an appropriate driving licence in force.
> 
> ...


A couple of times when I was getting quotes for bikes, ebike had a scheme where you could get cover for a month at a time, and theft cover was still active for the rest of the time.
Now I see they offer pay-as-you-go monthly or the option to suspend a standard policy and still have fire&theft cover.
If you have no joy with AF, it might be worth checking so see if they offer anything similar for cars under their ecar brand.

Steve O.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently insured the Skyline as she's off the road waiting for me to rebuild the engine I put it on a limited mileage policy of 1000 miles a year that way it's fully covered and didn't use my no claims bonus on it and it worked out cheaper than insuring the golf TDi for a year with over 5yrs no claims


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

cheers guys , think itll just be a case of speaking to my insurance and phoning a few up aswell see what they can offer.
other option for me is just sackin the insurance off and fitting a alarm instead.


----------

